
It's Official but Sad: TrueOS Is over as Once the Best Desktop BSD OS - protomyth
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=No-More-TrueOS&utm_source=discoverbsd
======
DeathArrow
I'm not surprised at all. I followed PC-BSD since from time to time since its
inception. With only one developer and hundreds of users and no sponsorship it
was to be expected.

Maybe it would be a good idea for FreeBSD team to release an official GUI
installer since some folks want to run it on the desktop.

